

Show HN: A Dockerized proxy to watch Netflix outside the US - StavrosK
http://www.stavros.io/posts/netflix-for-the-rest-of-us/

======
anotherevan
“Our study found Netflix to be the second most popular paid-content media
company in Australia, despite the fact that they are not officially available
here and that they are actively geo-blocking Australians.”

[https://getpocketbook.com/blog/netflix-australia-2-stats-
sca...](https://getpocketbook.com/blog/netflix-australia-2-stats-scare-local-
players/)

Which just goes to show how bad the sucky and/or expensive the offerings we
have here are.

------
bryanlarsen
In the article you recommend Ramnode. Does Docker actually work on their
OpenVZ servers? Their KVM servers are quite a bit more expensive than the
$1/month you mentioned...

~~~
StavrosK
That's a good question, I was about to say "I'm running it on one", but then I
realized I'm running HAProxy directly (it was before I dockerized it). I may
try and report back...

EDIT: Damn, you're right. It complains about the kernel... Does anyone know of
another cheap VPS I can recommend? OVH is at $3, but there are straight-up
proxies at that price point.

~~~
benologist
What about the free micro server with EC2?

~~~
StavrosK
That can work just as well. I could never get that offer, I was already a
year-old subscriber when it launched.

~~~
funkydata
I thought so too. But then I went to an amazon aws introductory bootcamp and
the evangelists told me that as long as the email you subscribe with is
different, you can use the same credit card and you're good to go :)

------
LaSombra
I use UnoTelly, which is a DNS service. I works perfectly for a multitude of
services, including different Netflix regions.

~~~
StavrosK
I used that too, it's very good, but I didn't want to pay am extra $5 on top
of the Netflix subscription every month.

~~~
dorfsmay
How much do you pay to host your own proxy?

How many proxy do you run? Often, the movie you want to watch is hosted in
another county than the US, do you then setup a proxy in each country when
Netflix is?

~~~
StavrosK
I don't pay, I already have a VPS, so the marginal cost is free. I only run
one, I don't watch that many movies and US Netflix is enough for me.

------
paimpozhil
[http://greenycloud.com/easy-vpn-with-digitalocean-and-
docker...](http://greenycloud.com/easy-vpn-with-digitalocean-and-docker/) here
is another method to run openVPN on docker.

Netflix,etc works however will be slow as every data has to be routed through
the proxy.

------
evadne
There’s another way:

$ ssh me@host -D 4096

…then connect using the SOCKS proxy at localhost:4096.

~~~
StavrosK
That will proxy the large video files as well, wasting bandwidth.

~~~
gcb0
you can exclude domains/paths in most modern proxied clients

------
skellystudios
The Hola Better Internet plugin for Chrome works wonders, and you can even
chose the region you want to browse from.

Not quite sure what they get from the arrangement though...

~~~
StavrosK
Yeah, me neither, so I have a hard time trusting them... Plus, I wanted
something that would work with my Chromecast (I just appended the hosts in my
router's hosts file).

------
michokest
I use mediahint.com for it, which is now a paid service, but has worked great
for me

~~~
benologist
I've been using [http://adfreetime.com](http://adfreetime.com) for it as well,
costs $2/month/ip. Doesn't work with Amazon Prime anymore though.

------
manish_gill
Or just use Hola unblocker. :)

------
sethammons
Using a vpn service (with a US IP) would work too, no?

~~~
StavrosK
Yes, but it proxies all traffic (rather than just the webpages).

------
gcb0
so, you are now breaking the law + paying for a service that dont meet your
needs + limiting your content selection.

why not go to breaking the law + not supporting services that dont meet your
needs so one that can meet your needs eventually finds a market + unlimited
selection?

going back to torrent is the only solution. remember that torrenting is what
enabled netflix to even exist because before that movie distributors had deals
so bad for online redistributors as to explicitly forbid them.

~~~
StavrosK
Netflix is more convenient. I want to reward convenience by paying for it.
Torrenting for ever without paying isn't changing much, except towards the
worst.

Also, I'm not breaking the law.

~~~
ivanca
That's correct. Despite what most people believe, US laws don't apply outside
the US.

~~~
gcb0
you are paying a US company while agreeing to not watch it outside the US.

seems to pretty much go against what the intent of the law is.

------
oellegaard
Excellent use of docker

